# Schwinn rear slick



## Mike Franco (May 27, 2018)

I have a question I got a set of S7 rims in a pile of junk I bought a while back. the rear has an original Schwinn slik Tire but the hard wire I guess would be I'll be hook and bead part that's around the tire is completely gone on both sides is there any way to repair to make it rideable  again or could it be ridden as is


----------



## bikemonkey (May 28, 2018)

No


----------

